# K2 Darko



## Chandler789 (Oct 7, 2012)

I do not own any personally but considered and tried them on. They would not fit well in my Medium Burton Mission, but would go in my large pair. I think Flow bindings tend to be a bit bigger (tolerance wise anyway) from what I have noticed in the shop. I am sure you will be fine in the bindings. As for size, it would depend on your foot, the boot is slightly wider then a Burton.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

You'll need a Large Flow and they should fit well.

As far as the boots, no one on the internet can tell you if the Darko will fit. Go try it on.


----------

